# Canada's wanting federal emergency preparedness/management



## MarkOttawa (2 Apr 2020)

"Over the last few decades federal governments of both stripes have been increasingly unwilling to spend money on core federal responsibilities (defence, coast guard, national policing, emergency preparedness (axing by Martin Liberals of autonomous agency, see below), First Nations' actual well-being, etc. etc.) because those matters are not sexy vote-getters. Those areas (health, education, infrastructure...) are mostly provincial jurisdictions so feds endlessly intrude in them and voters end up having no idea who is responsible for what."

An excerpt from a comment at a post on COVID-19 that explores these matters further:
https://mark3ds.wordpress.com/2020/04/01/covid-19-chicoms-lied-people-died/comment-page-1/#comment-14954

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Apr 2020)

Apparently Minister Haidju had some tough words yesterday about the lack or preparedness.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Apr 2020)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Apparently Minister Haidju had some tough words yesterday about the lack or preparedness.



I wonder if she mentioned sending 16 tonnes of PPE to China just before we ended up with a shortage in Canada...?


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Apr 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I wonder if she mentioned sending 16 tonnes of PPE to China just before we ended up with a shortage in Canada...?



IMO, we have for far too long considered China, under its current form of government, a nice cuddly panda bear.

Its a Western eating tiger.


----------



## FJAG (2 Apr 2020)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> IMO, we have for far too long considered China, under its current form of government, a nice cuddly panda bear.
> 
> Its a Western eating tiger.



When I put on my tinfoil hat I see this as a strategic act on the part of China to undermine the western economy; when I have that hat off, I just consider them lying weasels whose veil of secrecy kept the WHO (and thereby the rest of the world) from understanding just how difficult and dangerous this virus really was in a timely manner.  Then again, I'm also cynical enough to say that if the truth had gotten out earlier everyone else would still have been caught flatfooted because we've been so lackadaisical about these types of threat.

 :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Brad Sallows (6 Apr 2020)

It is possible for both things to be true: that things were not set in motion deliberately; that once a crisis begins, anyone - not just US Congressional Democrats - is capable of "not letting a crisis go to waste".


----------



## CBH99 (7 Apr 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> When I put on my tinfoil hat I see this as a strategic act on the part of China to undermine the western economy; when I have that hat off, I just consider them lying weasels whose veil of secrecy kept the WHO (and thereby the rest of the world) from understanding just how difficult and dangerous this virus really was in a timely manner.  Then again, I'm also cynical enough to say that if the truth had gotten out earlier everyone else would still have been caught flatfooted because we've been so lackadaisical about these types of threat.
> 
> :Tin-Foil-Hat:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cwXifDaCjE


^^ Probably better suited to the China thread, I apologize.  

I watched this the other day, and what you said pretty much nailed what this guy said.  And this guy REALLY knows what he's talking about -- he's had Chinese state security try to assassinate him twice.  Worth a watch if interested


----------



## CBH99 (7 Apr 2020)

In regards to general preparedness on the federal level, to be fair...regardless of how 'prepared' we were, I don't think we would have been prepared for *this*

Even if we had an extra 500 ventilators and an extra 1 Million masks in a national stockpile somewhere -- we wouldn't have been prepared enough.  This was something that more or less came out of the blue (We knew a pandemic would happen, we just didn't know how or when) and the severity I think caught us all off guard.


----------



## lenaitch (19 Apr 2020)

Some reports I am seeing online suggest that Ontario is well below its ventilator capacity.  A large percentage of COVID-19 patients are in long term care facilities which may lack the necessary staffing to administer and maintain patients on ventilators.  As well, there are serious medical risks to putting very elderly and medically compromised patients on a ventilator.

Of course, a build-up of ventilators is a good thing going forward, although I imagine there are maintenance and calibration issues while in storage to consider, and hospitals (or wherever) need the budget and infrastructure to do that.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Apr 2020)

Patients will not be ventilated outside hospitals.  LTC facilities lack the requisite staff and facilities.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Apr 2020)

At the briefing on Friday, the Chief medical officer of health for Ontario stated theres a number of LTC residents who are refusing to go to hospital and allowing nature to decide if its their time to go. Cant fault 80+ year old individuals not wanting to live on a ventilator for their remaining days.


----------

